
Godaddy is now requiring a Photo ID for domain transfers - nextparadigms
http://twitter.com/#!/TPB_Stun/status/151707176254185472/photo/1
======
mikegirouard
Can anyone verify this is happening to them? I know that some TLD's have
specific transfer requirements (like .org IIRC).

Edit: More info is here in the discussion:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/nuza8/godaddy_go...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/nuza8/godaddy_gone_fully_mad_a_photo_id_is_now_required/)

------
kstenerud
Transcribing from reddit so the HN folks don't freak out:

THIS IS ONLY FOR DOMAINS WHERE THE OWNER HAS REQUESTED EXTREME PROTECTION and
has agreed that this sort of verification is needed to make any changes to the
domain information. Please don't feed the trolls.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/SOPA/comments/nu48a/godaddy_gone_ful...](http://www.reddit.com/r/SOPA/comments/nu48a/godaddy_gone_fully_mad_a_photo_id_is_now_required/c3c0k82)
Details on this service are here
[http://www.godaddy.com/domainaddon/protected-
registration.as...](http://www.godaddy.com/domainaddon/protected-
registration.aspx)

